# this chick is SOOOO cute



## dale (Mar 27, 2014)

i love her. i need to learn some german, though......

[video=youtube;BGsKHDrKFPw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGsKHDrKFPw[/video]


----------



## Bishop (Mar 27, 2014)

Sadly, I was hoping to see this...

View attachment 5363

I think my wife has me trained...


----------



## Schrody (Mar 27, 2014)

I think this suits you better, Bishop


----------



## ShadowEyes (Mar 27, 2014)

::giggles::

"I swear by my pretty floral bonnet, I will end you."


----------



## Bishop (Mar 27, 2014)

Schrody said:


> I think this suits you better, Bishop



To be fair, Bishopette is very much worth being trained.


----------



## Potty (Mar 27, 2014)

I just pooped a little bit.


----------



## Gavrushka (Mar 27, 2014)

Potty said:


> I just pooped a little bit.


I'm sat atop a steaming pile so large, and evacuated with such force, that I no longer have a neck and my hands are poking out of my armpits.


----------



## dale (Mar 27, 2014)

Gavrushka said:


> I'm sat atop a steaming pile so large, and evacuated with such force, that I no longer have a neck and my hands are poking out of my armpits.



lol. yeah. somebody got me last night. i nearly fell straight out of my chair.


----------



## Schrody (Mar 27, 2014)

Bishop said:


> To be fair, Bishopette is very much worth being trained.



So, you're a Pokemon trainer now?


----------



## Bishop (Mar 27, 2014)

Schrody said:


> So, you're a Pokemon trainer now?



...I wish.

I meant it was worth her training me to be married to... oh, you know what I meant. You're just being a total Schrody!


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Mar 28, 2014)

I love how these things get people.

It didn't even make me flinch. 

Maybe I am a Stoic and didn't know. 

Nahhh...


----------



## dale (Mar 28, 2014)

T.S.Bowman said:


> I love how these things get people.
> 
> It didn't even make me flinch.
> 
> ...



lol. only gay dudes didn't flinch at that.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Mar 28, 2014)

dale said:


> lol. only gay dudes didn't flinch at that.



Well..I would be the exception, then. LOL


----------



## Dave Watson (Mar 28, 2014)

Damn you to hell, good sir.


----------



## Schrody (Mar 28, 2014)

Bishop said:


> ...I wish.
> 
> I meant it was worth her training me to be married to... oh, you know what I meant. You're just being a total Schrody!



Oh, me!  :cupcake:


----------



## Pandora (Mar 28, 2014)

shouldn't do that to old people   :icon_shaking2:   lol


----------



## Riptide (Mar 28, 2014)

Haha, I took it like a strong women! Didn't even budge! I do think it was because of my music being turned up, so I lost the whole effect.


----------

